# COCKTAILS on Low FODMAP



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

This may seem goofy...but what kind of alcohol can I have? I can't eat ANY of the fruits...they make me painfully gassy....so does that mean wine is out? its made with grapes? Can I have beer? and cocktails? what can I have that doesn't have sugar or fruit? I am not a fan of shots.....I don't drink much ..like maybe once every few months..but I am wondering what my options are.

FRUIT is out for me


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might tolerate a dry wine as most of the sugar is fermented out. Beer has lots of carbs and is out.

If you tolerate bubbles a gin and tonic, you could have them leave off the lime if even a bit of that low fodmap fruit would be a problem, but usually that is just a garnish.

I've seen reports some people tolerate a vodka martini, so that may be an option.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am not a drunk or anything....:LOL...I was just wondering. I like vodka so I will give that a shot....not a white wine fan.

thanks!


----------

